# Vaseline joke, hopefully will NOT offend anyone



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A man doing market research for the Vaseline Company knocked at the door and was greeted by a young woman with three small children running around at her feet. "I'm doing some research for Vaseline. Have you ever used the product?"

She said, "Yes. My husband and I use it all the time." 
"If you don't mind my asking," he said, "what do you use it for?" 
"We use it for sex," she said.

The researcher was a little taken aback. "Usually people lie to me and say they use it on a child's bicycle chain or to help with a gate hinge. But, in fact, I know that most people do use it for sex. I admire you for your honesty. Since you've been so frank so far, can you tell me exactly HOW you use it for sex?"

The woman said, "I don't mind telling you at all. My husband and I put it on the doorknob and it keeps the kids out."


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I think that is :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I choose to be offended.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Bl**dy funny joke though!


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Offensive to door knobs, but very funny.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

pippin said:


> I choose to be offended.


I expected nothing less from you   Not

Kev.


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Now don't get me wrong here and I'm not suggesting anything .......... but Kev, you gotta get a job......... 8O 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

From your lips to an employers ears.

Kev.


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

I am afraid this joke does offend me.......but only because I heard it YEARS ago!!!


----------

